# 2016 ROGUE VIBRATIONS!



## cn2100 (Jun 10, 2016)

New Rogue 2016 SV AWD. The car was smooth when test driven. However, after few hundred miles (<1000 miles) on it has started vibrating significantly. The vibration is significant when idling in gear (for example, when stopped at a traffic intersection). The problem increases when AC and Fan is turned on. And I mean this is serious vibration. All occupants in the car can feel the vibes! Including passengers in the second row. 

I contacted Nissan Corporate and the Dealership. They acknowledged that the vibration exists - But classify it as a 'Normal Operating CHARACTERISTIC' of the car!!! This seems to be a prevalent problem with Nissan; and a unfair trade practice. And if this is truly a 'Operating Characteristic' of a car, then the information must be placed on the Window Sticker! I would not have spent 25 grand to buy a badly designed car!. Legal and Consumer Advocates - please take note. A quick internet search indicates this story has been played far too long.


----------



## gs42577 (Jun 13, 2016)

*2015 Nissan Rogue Vibration*

I am experiencing the same vibration that you described in your thread. The dealership and Nissan performed the TSB to increase the idle RPM but it did not resolve the issue. Currently, my case is with the BBB and I am waiting a decision. The BBB sent a third party inspector and he verified the vibration that Nissan claimed was a characteristic. My first Rogue (2014) was bought back by Nissan after it rolled out of our garage while in park and had steering issues they could not fix. The 2015 that was the replacement now has a number of issues including vibration. Nissan is trying to claim this is a characteristic just like Honda did with the CRV. Honda also released an initial TSB to increase the idle RPM, same as Nissan. After the class action lawsuit with Honda, they were forced to release another TSB that included a number of expensive fixes. Nissan is not willing to own up to the problem as it will cost them a lot of money and potential MPG.


----------



## noms23 (Apr 28, 2016)

I think the problem is the very low idle RPM. Passenger seat of mine also vibrates.


----------



## gs42577 (Jun 13, 2016)

Nissan performed the TSB to increase idle RPM speed but it did not help. It definitely has something to do with the load on the engine and possibly the alternator. When I turn on the lights, the vibration increases dramatically. Nissan could easily increase the RPMs again but that may affect MPG. The vibration has increased with age of the vehicle. With Honda losing the class action lawsuit, I believe it is just a matter of time for Nissan.


----------



## benbrinkman84 (Jun 25, 2016)

It is time that the global car companies have to pay for taking shortcuts and screwing over customers because they dont have a global government to defend them.


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

CN: <Nissan is not willing to own up to the problem as it will cost them a lot of money and potential MPG.>

GS: <This seems to be a prevalent problem with Nissan; and a unfair trade practice. ... 
Legal and Consumer Advocates - please take note. ... this story has been played far too long.>

Ben: < (Nissan) screwing over customers ... >

GS: <... just a matter of time for Nissan.>

Amen.

Just this decade so far:
Bad # 3 wrist pins ... (engines)
Bad # 1 bearings ... (engines) 
Failing CVTs by the thousands ... (transmissions)
Failing exhaust welds and metals ... (exhausts)
Failing master cylinders ... (brakes)
Failing oil cooler gaskets ... (engines)
Failing ESLC ... (starting)
Failing parts right after warranty periods ...

FUNDAMENTAL car issues ...

Non-remediations, out of the GM playbook ...

And, they know about every issue ... 

And, the ability to self-diagnosis is intentionally being taken away.

Still, the sheeples are lining up ... and paying ... and paying ... 

Nissan used to be a good car company ... it's sad ...


----------



## bdickerson1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I also purchased the 2016 Rogue SV AWD at the end of June. I have a strong vibration in the steering wheel at speeds between 20-30 MPH and 40-50 MPH...generally when you back of the gas pedal a bit to level out your speed. I took it to the dealer. The service man initially stated he did not feel it...so I took him for a ride and had him keep a hand on the wheel. There was no way he did not feel vibration...very strong. I was told the CVT checked out as well as tires and tire pressure. I was told to drive it 1,000 - 2,000 miles to "break it in". I am now at 650 miles and no sign of change.
Now, I am reading about this issue all over the internet! Oddly enough, a lady I know just bought the same make/model and has no vibration issues. Very frustrating. It feels like she got a good vehicle and I was given a lemon. Fortunately we have a good lemon law here in NY so I will wait a bit (till my initial 3 month service) and ask them, again, to fix the issue...and again until I meet the qualification.
Has anyone, to date, received a success story on a fix for this issue?


----------



## burhan (Sep 26, 2016)

*2016 Rogue SV Premium plus Sunroof - hail of vibration*

I bought my Rogue just 15 days back and already in trouble. The vibrations on passenger seat is increasing. The ride feels rough and I am wondering what is Nissan doing with quality. My other two cars, one 14 years old and other 10 years old with 140k miles on them performs better in terms of comfort and annoying vibration. Seems I made a big mistake by opting in to buy Rogue instead of Santa FE for about the same price.


----------



## bdickerson1 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm sorry you are also having these issues. I am now a bit over 3k miles and the dealer is having me make an appointment to bring the car for a day. They say they are going to have a "master mechanic" from the company come out to review the vibration issue. Oddly enough, I received a satisfaction survey from Nissan last week regarding several points..such as style, technology and engine. In the survey, one question specifically asks about vibration and how much of a frustration is was for me. So, they definitely know about the vibration...now they just want to know how "annoying" it is. In my state, I have to have the vehicle serviced 3 times for the same issue where the dealer is not able to correct the issue before I can enact the Lemon Law. Even then, I am unsure what is involved or how long the process is. I really do like the interior/exterior style and technology of the Rogue. I just wish they had not put an economy car engine in it...and a flawed transmission. Will, post again after I have the "master mechanic" review the issue.


----------



## burhan (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi there. Sorry to hear about the trouble you're having. I contacted the dealer and they did the patchwork - dumb's job. Just increased idle RPM to over 900. That does ease out the vibration a bit but its a cover up. First of all Idle RPM isn't expected to be high enough, I am going to have negative impact on Mileage, more noisier cabin feel. Also, I still feel vibration on steering wheel, doors and passenger seat. Just wonders me, we're in 2016, paying premium price to Nissan and they're offering us comfort level of 80s. This is really getting annoying. I am going to make 2nd visit to dealership in 10 days. Currently very busy at work and can't visit dealership to leave car for further inspection. I was a QC inspector way back in 90s and worked in power train testing so I know little bit what it means when power train isn't performing the way it should be at low RPM, what balancing means et. This is certainly a flaw and what techs are doing in field is a cover up job without making an honest effort to find the root of issue and push it back on Nissan. In my state here, Lemon Law requires 4 visits to dealership. Its going to be a tough battle ahead but trust, I am not going to give them a free ride. They need to understand, accept and fix the issue not just for me but entire Rogue community. Big time...


----------



## Rebecca57 (Jan 2, 2017)

gs42577 said:


> I am experiencing the same vibration that you described in your thread. The dealership and Nissan performed the TSB to increase the idle RPM but it did not resolve the issue. Currently, my case is with the BBB and I am waiting a decision. The BBB sent a third party inspector and he verified the vibration that Nissan claimed was a characteristic. My first Rogue (2014) was bought back by Nissan after it rolled out of our garage while in park and had steering issues they could not fix. The 2015 that was the replacement now has a number of issues including vibration. Nissan is trying to claim this is a characteristic just like Honda did with the CRV. Honda also released an initial TSB to increase the idle RPM, same as Nissan. After the class action lawsuit with Honda, they were forced to release another TSB that included a number of expensive fixes. Nissan is not willing to own up to the problem as it will cost them a lot of money and potential MPG.


How did you contact BBB, and is there a way I can join in with your complaint. I bought a new Rogue 2016 just this past December. I wasn't until I contacted them with my complaint within 15 hours of purchase. Everyone notices this vibration in steering wheel in front seats. Took back immediately and dealer dismissed saying "that's just the way it is nothing they can do." I immediately drove the car home and parked in garage and waiting for a reply from corporate. 
I am unwilling to keep a car and make payments for the next several years that is obviously poorly designed and poor quality. Any advise?
Rebecca


----------



## Rebecca57 (Jan 2, 2017)

*2016 Rogue Vibration*

I was hoping someone could tell me if they ever got any resolution to this problem. I am still pursuing and any info might help. It may be a waste of my time but I sick and tired of the consumer always getting the short end of the stick.
Rebecca


----------



## Rebecca57 (Jan 2, 2017)

Has anyone heard news about this vibration issue? Any resolutions? 
I've contacted every consumer complaint organization without any help. 
Rebecca


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear, but they are probably right. In winter, combo of winter gas formulations and high electrical loads from seat heaters, rear window defrost, air con for defrost do affect how cars idle --especially 4 cylinders. Add in programming to keep idle as low as possible for fuel savings... anyway have you tried using sport mode? See if that makes a difference.


----------



## Rebecca57 (Jan 2, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Sorry to hear, but they are probably right. In winter, combo of winter gas formulations and high electrical loads from seat heaters, rear window defrost, air con for defrost do affect how cars idle --especially 4 cylinders. Add in programming to keep idle as low as possible for fuel savings... anyway have you tried using sport mode? See if that makes a difference.


I don't have seat heater. Though the things you've mentioned could be factors we had a bit of a warm spell and there was no difference and wasn't using winter functions nor air conditioning. I will try the sport mode and see what happens.
It's very annoying when you buy a new car and it takes several years to pay off and they say nothing can be done.Thank you for input.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I hear you Rebecca, but you need to appreciate that air and fuel ratios are constantly adjusting. Near as I understand it your ecu also has a learning function that adjusts somewhat to your driving style. Engine temp and exterior temp factor into decisions your engine computer makes for fuel and air mix. There would be differences in how you idle at a stop, if you have been highway driving for an hour vs starting it on a cold morning and only having driven a couple of blocks. Also your vehicle is so new that you have only gone through maybe 3 or 4 tanks of gas. You are still in the engine break in period and I think that also applies to your cvt transmission.

All I can tell is most of the posters here, made their posts and never followed up afterwards. My guess is that its a temporary issue. The Rogue was the top selling vehicle in the US in december. You are under warranty so give it another month or two and hopefully it improves. In addition to trying sport mode, maybe research how to best use the accelerator with a cvt transmission.

Lastly, and this purely my opinion from when I test drove a Rogue, I think they saved some weight on the steering wheel and steering column. Its not as thick compared to my 2006 X trail. With the new Rogue, if you hit the steering wheel with your hand it seems to vibrate a bit, whereas mine wont. So I think it tends to convey vibrations more than you would find in older ones. But what you feel in the seats is related to how the engine and transmission are idling.

Last thought-- the last new Altima I leased in 2002, was delivered to me with low transmission fluid-- factory mistake...
maybe ask the dealer to check on the cvt fluid level in yours. Good luck with it.


----------



## james22 (Feb 15, 2017)

*Possible solution*

Hello everyone,

Had the same problem that you guys are describing last year,although for me it started in the 8000 mile range. Went to the dealership 3 times before the issue was resolved.It had nothing to do with the engine, transmission or drive shaft.The problem was a metal in the undercarriage of the car,which got heated when it was hot outside(generally 60 degrees and upwards).I would advise people who are still having this problem to tell the mechanic/specialist to look underneath the car for a metal that might be the problem and replace the metal (will update the name of the part once I find my service papers)

The mechanic found the problem by dumb luck the 4th time we took the car in. Have not had the problem since.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I gather you are talking about an exhaust heat shield. Hard to see how that would cause what people have been complaining about, but happy to hear that its fixed your particular issue. I just suspect that there are lots of people who are not used to the vibrations inherent in most 4 cylinder engines. Though it does seem that the odd one has a problem with the cvt transmission, or an out of balance propeller shaft in awd versions. Still given the number sold and on the road in Canada and the US, I would expect to see a lot more complaints here if it was that prevalent.


----------



## james22 (Feb 15, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> I gather you are talking about an exhaust heat shield. Hard to see how that would cause what people have been complaining about, but happy to hear that its fixed your particular issue. I just suspect that there are lots of people who are not used to the vibrations inherent in most 4 cylinder engines. Though it does seem that the odd one has a problem with the cvt transmission, or an out of balance propeller shaft in awd versions. Still given the number sold and on the road in Canada and the US, I would expect to see a lot more complaints here if it was that prevalent.


It was not the exhaust heat shield actually.It was the front sway bar bushing.Such a small issue, but it drove us crazy for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It is amazing what those little rubber (not metal) pieces do in terms of suspension noises. They hold the anti-roll bar where it connects to the body of the car. Yours must have been defective or installed backwards at the factory, because they were too young to have gotten hard with age-- which is what normally causes them to need replacing. Glad it fixed your issue, but I do not think it's what most people are describing in terms of vibration issues.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

FYI -- here is a link that better explains their role and effects of bad ones.

Signs and Symptoms of Bad Sway Bar Bushings | eHow


----------



## burhan (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi Rebecca, I can understand your frustration as I am going thru the same for past 5 months or so. I won't buy into Winter condition et explanation. I have driven Car in Cold and Warm weather as well as in various modes like Economy, Normal and Sports but none could solve vibration issue. I have had my car serviced at least thrice for same issue - first Idle was increased to 920 RPM, second time tech raised hands and third it was brought down to 900 RPM. Contacted the corporate office of Nissan and they have raised their hands suggesting I can contact BBB if I am unhappy. What a pathetic situation and careless company.


----------



## ravicharan (Feb 22, 2017)

burhan said:


> Hi Rebecca, I can understand your frustration as I am going thru the same for past 5 months or so. I won't buy into Winter condition et explanation. I have driven Car in Cold and Warm weather as well as in various modes like Economy, Normal and Sports but none could solve vibration issue. I have had my car serviced at least thrice for same issue - first Idle was increased to 920 RPM, second time tech raised hands and third it was brought down to 900 RPM. Contacted the corporate office of Nissan and they have raised their hands suggesting I can contact BBB if I am unhappy. What a pathetic situation and careless company.



All 

I am also facing the same vibration problem , very noisy inside the cabin , steering vibrates I test drove other cars they are way smoother than Nissan rogue .. mine is just 3000 miles , right from day 2 I am feeling this vibrations . Once I took to the dealer they say they don't hear any noise or vibrations ... I assume people are now realizing the engine quality .. hope Nissan fix this issue ..taking to the dealer once again in this week.


----------



## burhan (Sep 26, 2016)

Well good luck. I know, Dealership's first response is to deny that there exists any vibration at all. Even if they do accept, they will just bump up Idle, Dealership will not try anything further. Looks like they know deep in their heart that this is the problem with Rogue/CVT however I guess, they have instructions or understanding to keep this under the wraps. Unless there is customer awakening, we will have to accept this as our faith and get rid of the car in future with pledge not to buy Rogue ever again.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeez a quick peek shows they sold close to 330,000 of them in 2016 alone in the US. If you include Canada and the XTrail versions outside NA the total is probably well over a half a million 2016 versions sold.
Here are some owner's revues
https://www.edmunds.com/nissan/rogue/2016/consumer-reviews/

I don't dispute that you are having issues, but clearly not everyone is having problems. Are you using good quality gasoline? Can you go to another dealer. Sadly they are not all alike.


----------



## burhan (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your views. Sales number often isn't a true reflection of problem if any with the car and trouble owners are facing. If you look at CRV numbers, they're still ahead and what I heard and read over the web, post CVT introduction, its also experiencing vibration and noise issues, owners are complaining but they're still selling probably leveraging brand value, other good features, value for money etc. Competitors are watching the opening and they're catching up pretty fast. One of the reasons for aggressive growth numbers of Rogue was very aggressive marketing, 72 months 0% financing, lot of rebates, very attractive lease deals. So several factors led to their success. I am no marketing or sales expert but little bit of what I see. I am going to try couple of other dealers.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with you with regards to aggressive marketing and financing offers. I was just pointing out that like Honda they have moved tons of these. The year over year sales increases have been impressive. I have actually been surprised to see so little commentary about it from owners here. Granted this place is more focused on helping those with older models. I did test drive the 2014 when it came out. It didn't wow me, nor give me reason to move on from my T30 X Trail model which is more similar to what the 2008-13 Subaru Forester became. 181,000 kms on mine and no vibrations at idle! 10 years old and other than fluids, brakes, bearings and suspension items which are normal wear its been bullet proof. Still original radiator, exhaust, alternator, and all accessories work perfectly. Engine and transmission are perfect. Mind you 10 years ago it cost the same as a new Rogue does today.


----------



## burhan (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks me, same here. I understand and agree with your good experience with Nissan. Until Rogue, I was having similar experience. I had driven Nissan Primera which was almost 10 years old when sold and was performing like new. Then another car with Nissan footprint I am still driving is Mercury Villager, 16 years old, running on Nissan Power Train and still going strong. Villager has been a great reliable companion, still the power train is the best part and I drove it on journey's over 1.2k miles one way without a single failure. More than me, my wife has great confidence in Nissan car and that was one of the reason we bought Rogue as she is the primary driver for same. However this vibration and in-cabin noise has spoiled the taste. More so when you see 15+ old car if not better than not worst either compared to brand new 28 grand car in terms of vibration and cabin noise. To make the situation worst, instead of paying attention to customer complaint and making an effort to resolve the situation, write a letter back to customer and advise to contact BBB. Is this the reason why one buys a brand new car and is this the experience and treatment one hope for. Certainly not. In this era of consumer driven market, quality of product is foregone conclusion. We hear companies talk about owning experience, buying experience et over and above expecting product to do what it is supposed to. So expecting Rogue to perform without annoying vibration and cabin noise hopefully isn't asking for moon.


----------



## Ron in Texas (Jun 17, 2017)

*Steering vibration*

I got hosed with. 2016 Rogue also. At around 7000 the vibration started and the service Dept. says they all do it. I'm trying Texas Lemon law and also have access to attorneys. It's a shame the Nissan Dealer and the Corp would put people through the frustration and sheer agony of having to deal with this when they have known all along that it's not normal. If I ever get out from under this thing I'll never own another Nissan.


----------



## Debby in CA (Sep 7, 2017)

*Debby*

Six days ago I purchased a 2017 Nissan Rogue. Unfortunately because I switched colors on the car, I did not test drive my final vehicle (bad idea). I've noticed a vibration (like bees are buzzing under my foot) in the accelerator petal off and on, mostly when the vehicle changes to a higher speed. This happens each and every drive. I finally notified the dealer yesterday, left it with their service department all day, and two of the mechanics said they drove it several miles and felt no vibration, they inspected the vehicle and saw nothing wrong, and the vehicle is safe. I test drove 2 other Rogues today, and I noticed both of them had slight accelerator vibrations, but not nearly as much as mine (on a 1-10 scale, with 10 being worst, mine was a 10, and those other two were about a 2). The mechanics also said they had never heard of this problem. I left the dealership, and the problem was again immediate. I went back into the dealership, and my salesperson graciously drove my vehicle with me in the passenger seat. He immediately felt the exact problem. He discussed the issue with the mechanics, and evidently management, and told me that I'd have to bring it back again tomorrow. The dealership would not grant me a loaner car, and said I'd have to rent one with their discount rate. I do not have a good feeling about this matter at all, because if those two service technicians truly did not feel any vibration (which I find surprising), I'm not optimistic that this problem will be repaired. I would even upgrade to one of the higher priced models, if this will enable me to have a good vehicle. I'm in California. Any suggestions from anyone on how to handle this problem will be much appreciated.


----------



## heaf828 (Sep 13, 2017)

*Possible solution to Steering Wheel Vibration*

My wife and I both drive Rogues. Mine had more steering wheel vibrations than hers did, and it was driving me a little crazy. I seemed to have resolved the issue though. The Rogues have steering wheels that are telescopic, and mine was almost all the way out. When I pushed it further in, the vibrations have all but disappeared. It seems that any vibration at all was being multiplied by the fully extended steering wheel. I hope this helps a few of you.


----------



## shoofta (Sep 16, 2017)

My 2017 Rogue has a very slight vibration at around 1200 rpm's. Doesn't seem abnormal to me as I have driven many cars that did the same thing at low rpm's.


----------



## itsfixednow! (Dec 22, 2018)

*Rogue shuddering when idiling*

My car has done this for years, shuddering, sounding like it's losing power while stopped at a stop sign or light. Recently it got worse and pretty rough sounding. Took it to my cousin's garage and found out the throttle was dirty. It was a very quick, easy fix. My car sounds so smooth now-like brand new.


----------



## allenx (May 28, 2019)

*My 2018 New Nissan Rogue Vibrates*

I new 2018 Rogue SV also vibrates a lots during low RPM (1200) at lower speed. I found it always vibrates when it is at MRP 1200 and high gear (6 or 7). If I shift the gear lower, it won't vibrate. Nissan sent a specialist to the dealer to repair it but they couldn't fix it. They offer me $1000.00 to settle the case and I denied since I can't drive the car like that the remaining of my life.


----------



## Kaalla (Jan 30, 2020)

mine also does the same. Mine is 2019 rouge sv with 3200 miles on it. And also my passenger seat vibrates when it is in drive or reverse mode on idle.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 9, 2020)

cn2100 said:


> New Rogue 2016 SV AWD. The car was smooth when test driven. However, after few hundred miles (<1000 miles) on it has started vibrating significantly. The vibration is significant when idling in gear (for example, when stopped at a traffic intersection). The problem increases when AC and Fan is turned on. And I mean this is serious vibration. All occupants in the car can feel the vibes! Including passengers in the second row.
> 
> I contacted Nissan Corporate and the Dealership. They acknowledged that the vibration exists - But classify it as a 'Normal Operating CHARACTERISTIC' of the car!!! This seems to be a prevalent problem with Nissan; and a unfair trade practice. And if this is truly a 'Operating Characteristic' of a car, then the information must be placed on the Window Sticker! I would not have spent 25 grand to buy a badly designed car!. Legal and Consumer Advocates - please take note. A quick internet search indicates this story has been played far too long.


Interesting I have the same problem
2016 rogue found out someone traded it in at 11k miles beacause of vibration
This a know problem but Nissan can’t figure it out. I’ve had it at 3 different dealerships
I read somewhere someone was able to get every penny back for their rogue
I will never buy a Nissan again
This means they put up a good fight and won
I can’t wait to dump mine but underwater too much right mow


----------



## Victoria (Feb 9, 2020)

Victoria said:


> Interesting I have the same problem
> 2016 rogue found out someone traded it in at 11k miles beacause of vibration
> This a know problem but Nissan can’t figure it out. I’ve had it at 3 different dealerships
> I read somewhere someone was able to get every penny back for their rogue
> ...


Also front drivers side seat repacked ,heater fan replaced , battery and a headlight
Wow for a car with such low mileage a lot has happened not to mention my axels needed to be greased and the driver side window adjusted beacause of the vibration


----------



## Hutch73 (May 22, 2020)

Has anyone gone to a non-dealer mechanic to have them raise the idle RPM to something above 900? I know my passenger seat shakes a lot at stop lights. The RPM is usually really low. But a blip of the throttle will clear it up until it drops back down.

Mark
2016 Rogue AWD - with the shakes.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 9, 2020)

Hutch73 said:


> Has anyone gone to a non-dealer mechanic to have them raise the idle RPM to something above 900? I know my passenger seat shakes a lot at stop lights. The RPM is usually really low. But a blip of the throttle will clear it up until it drops back down.
> 
> Mark
> 2016 Rogue AWD - with the shakes.


I was told raising the RPM could cause other issues. I had a different mechanic tell me the motor mounts were poorly designed and that the newer motor mounts are notorious for loosening up again.
My motor mounts were changed except for one but the issue was still there but not as bad. The one that was not changed would have been extensive more work for Nissan. 
A learned after the facts that my Rogue was purchased from an auction. The person who originally bought it traded it in because of the vibration. Also I have been replacing headlights every month. The original owner had to replace both.
I ended up losing a lot of money and traded in for a 2020 Hyundai Tucson which is an amazing great car. Now Nissan is not giving me my extended warranty money back. I have a complaint against the dealership in Schaumburg, Illinois called into Nissan and they are looking into the warranty refund.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 9, 2020)

allenx said:


> *My 2018 New Nissan Rogue Vibrates*
> 
> I new 2018 Rogue SV also vibrates a lots during low RPM (1200) at lower speed. I found it always vibrates when it is at MRP 1200 and high gear (6 or 7). If I shift the gear lower, it won't vibrate. Nissan sent a specialist to the dealer to repair it but they couldn't fix it. They offer me $1000.00 to settle the case and I denied since I can't drive the car like that the remaining of my life.


OMG...at last thy offered something. I lost $4200.00 by trading m 2016 SV with the same issue because it could not be fixed. It' a poorly designed car. Nice looking car. I think they even lied about the as mileage.
Good Luck!


----------

